# sore nipples during pms



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi ladies. I just got my period back a few months ago and my 16 mo old son is still nursing quite heavily. During pms my nipples are so sore during nursing I can barely take it. I actually had to wean a few nursings just to get through. I have lanisoh and a healing salve but this pain seems to come more from the inside. It goes away when I get my period. Has happened 3 times now. So far the periods have come like clockwork, and by the moon!

Anybody have similar problem or better yet, luck with a similar problem? ps: I don't take otc stuff or prescrips at all, so alternative suggestions would be very helpful.

Thanks, Mary


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Same thing happened to me when I first got it back. Loading up on the calcium (through foods like kale, salmon, fortified OJ, etc.) seemed to help for me. It went away after my body "noramlized". I hope the same for you!!


----------



## JessicaSpalding (May 24, 2003)

I was searching through looking for posts on this and was so happy to find yours! I have been having the same problem. I was just describing it to a lactation consultant and I said the same thing, that the pain wasn't a skin pain, it seemed to come from the inside.

For me, this is lasting almost a week before I get my period. It's making me consider weaning, it feels so awful. I just BF and grit my teeth sometimes. Not good.

So did calcium work for you, MaryTG?


----------



## waterbaby (Nov 15, 2003)

It's just before my periods and my nipples are sore, I thought it was because my 18 month old is at the breast so much. I do take a calcium supplement. It's funny - I hadn't really connected the two together - but I'll be watching to see if this happens everytime before my periods. I'm just hanging in there - I am determined to let dd self wean.
Things always seem better, when I eat really well. No sugar, and no dairy - but I have been bad lately.....


----------

